# HGH For Older Male



## afg24 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey guys curious since I dont have a lot of knowledge on hgh what's the protocol for a 51 year old male its for my dad really i want him to try it out not for BB use. Hes had back surgery 4 years ago does construction so really physical throughout the day does not workout.

I know he wouldn't do any aas slowly convincing him to try hgh for anti aging and its other benefits that it has soemthing at 2-3ius ed any comments suggestion for users thay have tried it thank you guys.


----------



## Uplifted (Mar 5, 2014)

A Basic Guide to human growth hormone - somatropin 

 The intention of this guide is to give you a good basic working  knowledge of human growth hormone - somatropin - and how to  intelligently use it. While this is not intended to cover every  conceivable nuance of human growth hormone - somatropin - use, it should  provide you with a solid enough background to create your cycle around.  I am not writing this as a scientific exposition or as an overly  technical overview. I am writing this from the standpoint of a  seven-year veteran of human growth hormone - somatropin - use, and an  athlete (yes even paid at times) that has used this as one of the tools  in my nal. I have injected tens of thousands of IU?s of human growth  hormone - somatropin - into myself, and carefully monitored, tested, and  experimented on myself. So with that disclaimer being made up front,  lets take a look at this hormone called human growth hormone -  somatropin - .
 Few other hormones have generated more excitement and hype in recent  years than human growth hormone - somatropin - . From reports of  incredible fat loss to tales of increases in lean muscle to levels that  defy genetics, human growth hormone - somatropin - has been touted as  one of the panaceas to all bodybuilding woes. Depending on which  statistics you trust, reports of as many as 80% of professional athletes  have experimented with, have used, or are actively using human growth  hormone - somatropin - as a supplement to their training program.
 WHAT EXACTLY IS human growth hormone - somatropin - ?
Human Growth Hormone (somatotropin - also referred to as rHGH, human  growth hormone - somatropin - , or gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - )  is created by the pituitary gland, the primary form consisting of a 191  amino acid chain. When we are young, human growth hormone - somatropin -  is in big part responsible for the proper growth of bones, muscle, and  other tissues. Too little of this hormone and we remain dwarfs ? too  much and we become giants and/or suffer from abnormal growth  deformities. As we become adults, human growth hormone - somatropin - is  responsible for keeping muscles from wasting away, supports healthy  immune system response, regulates aspects of our metabolic function  dealing with increased fat metabolism and healthy body composition in  later life, and maintains and repairs our skin and other tissues.
 Our levels of human growth hormone - somatropin - peak while we are  adolescents and then begin to drop off sharply beginning in our 30?s. By  our 60?s, our daily human growth hormone - somatropin - secretion can  be as little as 10% of what it was during our youth. Many of the markers  of aging are affected by this decrease in human growth hormone -  somatropin - . Some of the results of this are:
 ? Increase in fat.
? Decrease in muscle and lean body structures.
? Decreased skin texture resulting in a less youthful appearance.
? Decreased bone density, onset of osteoporosis.
? Decreased brain function, loss of intellect with aging.
? Decreased sex drive.
? Decrease in overall physical and mental well being.
? Increase in sleep disorders, lower quality of sleep.
? Depression and fatigue.
 The addition of supplemental human growth hormone - somatropin -  beginning in the latter 30?s can reverse or improve these symptoms in  the majority of people attempting therapy. This is why you will often  hear references with respect to human growth hormone - somatropin - as  ?the fountain of youth? and other similar terms. It can present a better  quality of life for those aging.
 HOW IS human growth hormone - somatropin - RELEASED IN YOUR BODY?
human growth hormone - somatropin - is secreted from the pituitary in a  pulsatile fashion, generally following a circadian rhythm. A number of  stimuli can initiate an human growth hormone - somatropin - secretion,  the most powerful being short duration, high intensity exercise and  sleep. During the first few hours of sleep (deep sleep stages ? about 2  hours after you fall asleep), Somatostatin is turned off and GHRH is  turned on, resulting in human growth hormone - somatropin - pulses.
 Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone (GHRH) produced by the hypothalamus  stimulates human growth hormone - somatropin - secretion. human growth  hormone - somatropin - , and IGF-1 create a negative feedback loop,  meaning when their levels are high; it blunts release of GHRH, which in  turn blunts the release of more human growth hormone - somatropin - .
 Somatostatin (SS), secreted by the hypothalamus as well as other  tissues inhibits the secretion of human growth hormone - somatropin -  Somatostatin in response to GHRH and to other stimulatory factors such  as low blood glucose concentration. High levels of IGF-1 also stimulate  Somatostatin secretion.
 Ghrelin is a peptide hormone secreted from the stomach. Ghrelin binds  to receptors on somatotrophs and potently stimulates secretion of  growth hormone. Ghrelin, as the stimulator for the growth hormone  secretagogue receptor, potently stimulates secretion of growth hormone.  The ghrelin signal is integrated with that of growth hormone releasing  hormone and somatostatin to control the timing and magnitude of growth  hormone secretion.
 Once human growth hormone - somatropin - is released, it is very  short lived. It is generally metabolized and gone within a half-hour.  During this half-hour, it travels to the liver and other tissues and  induces them to secrete a polypeptide hormone called Insulin-like Growth  Factor One (IGF-1).
 HOW DOES human growth hormone - somatropin - DO ITS WORK?
As mentioned above, human growth hormone - somatropin - is short lived,  but during its short half-hour or so activity per burst from the  pituitary, it exerts itself through direct and indirect effects.
 Its direct effects are the result of the human growth hormone -  somatropin - binding its receptor on target cells. Fat cells  (adipocytes) as well as myocytes (muscle cells) have human growth  hormone - somatropin - receptors. On fat cells, human growth hormone -  somatropin - stimulates them to break down triglyceride and suppresses  the fat cells ability to uptake circulating lipids.
 Its indirect effects are in the process we described in the section  above. When human growth hormone - somatropin - travels to the liver,  one of the results of its pass through the liver is the livers secretion  of IGF-1. When this IGF-1 is secreted, it stimulates proliferation of  chondrocytes (cartilage cells), which result in bone growth. It also  plays a part in stimulating both the proliferation and differentiation  of myoblasts (the precursor to skeletal muscle fibers). IGF-1 also  stimulates amino acid uptake and protein synthesis in muscle and other  tissues. Other tissues (muscle, etc.) are acted on by the presence of  human growth hormone - somatropin - , also inducing their release of  IGF-1.
 human growth hormone - somatropin - stimulates protein anabolism in  many tissues. This reflects increased protein synthesis, decreased  oxidation of proteins, and increased amino acid uptake. As mentioned  above, human growth hormone - somatropin - enhances fat utilization by  stimulating triglyceride breakdown and oxidation in fat cells  (adipocytes).
 human growth hormone - somatropin - can affect the function of other  hormones. human growth hormone - somatropin - can suppress the abilities  of insulin to stimulate the uptake of glucose in tissues and enhance  glucose synthesis in the liver, though administering human growth  hormone - somatropin - actually stimulates insulin secretion and can  create a state of hyperinsulinemia. This combination can lead to  decreased insulin sensitivity, which in turn can lead to hyperglycemia.  human growth hormone - somatropin - can in the right cirstances also  have a slight inhibitory effect on the function of our thyroid hormones  (and actually vice versa as well), though this varies greatly from  individual to individual. The vast majority of users have no need to  worry about this at all. Others wishing to increase their metabolism or  enhance certain of human growth hormone - somatropin - ?s functions may  wish to consider low dose thyroid to their human growth hormone -  somatropin - cycle. We?ll offer some strategies later in this guide.
 So, we are looking at a hormone that can assist with maintenance and  healing of most of the body?s systems, can create new cartilage, bone,  and muscle cells, can assist with protein uptake, decrease the oxidation  of proteins, and can accelerate the rate at which fat is utilized. This  paints the picture of the excitement that follows human growth hormone -  somatropin - . How then do we utilize this to our advantage? Let?s take  a look at some strategies.
 HOW DO I INCREASE MY LEVELS OF human growth hormone - somatropin - ?
There are a few strategies for increasing your own endogenous production  of human growth hormone - somatropin - . For the most part these aren?t  going to give us a significant enough increase that would be necessary  to promote all of the benefits mentioned above in their full measure,  but for some (those still young) they will prove to be sufficient.
 By adding several grams of Arginine and Glutamine to our daily  supplement program, we can increase our levels of human growth hormone -  somatropin - . If we are very young or we are only in need of a modest  jump in production, this may well do the trick. Short duration,  high-intensity exercise (think heavy leg day ? puking and all), will  trigger our bodies to secrete a significant amount of human growth  hormone - somatropin -
 Another possibility is to inject various related hormones or  peptides. There are many available, such as GHRH, GHRP (and all of its  analogs), and the like. These peptides are available from research  companies and when injected at doses of 100mcgs per day, sub-q it does  seem to show promise in increasing levels of human growth hormone -  somatropin - . At this stage the game, there isn?t a significant cost  advantage to this over rHGH, but if we are trying to promote some of the  other forms of human growth hormone - somatropin - in addition to the  primary form, or have no hope of securing a prescription for human  growth hormone - somatropin - (or other means of access) there may be an  advantage to this course of action. Aside from these strategies, what  are we left with? To state it simply, we need to inject exogenous rHGH.
 INJECTIBLE human growth hormone - somatropin - AND ITS USE
True human growth hormone - somatropin - only comes in the form of a  lyophilized powder. Any other form that you see advertised or run across  is NOT the real deal. The only way to administer true human growth  hormone - somatropin - is by sub-q or intramuscular injection. You will  see studies that use IV as their method of administration, but that is  certainly NOT recommended (in fact it is just outright crazy), nor  necessary in any way for getting all of the benefits human growth  hormone - somatropin - has to offer.
 human growth hormone - somatropin - is somewhat fragile by nature,  and it needs to be protected from light and heat. human growth hormone -  somatropin - should be stored between 36 and 46 degrees Fahrenheit at  all times both before and after its reconstitution.
 There are a couple of American brands of human growth hormone -  somatropin - that can survive in normal room temperature for a  reasonable amount of time BEFORE reconstitution (Genotropin ? 3 months,  Saizen ? until expiration), but for the most part it is better to err on  the side of safe rather than sorry. All brands of human growth hormone -  somatropin - should be refrigerated after being reconstituted, and all  brands should be protected from light at all times.
 RECONSTITUTING AND MEASURING YOUR human growth hormone - somatropin -
So you now have a vial human growth hormone - somatropin - in the form  of lyophilized powder. The amount of this powder should be indicated on  the vial somewhere. It will either be stated in Units (IU's) or in  Milligrams (mg). If it is stated in milligrams, the conversion is most  commonly stated as 1mg = ~3IU's (its really more precisely 1mg=2.7IU).  We will use this 1mg = 3IU's for our guide since this is the standard  most commonly referenced by manufacturers.
 What we need to do with this lyophilized powder is add some  Bacteriostatic water (BW), Sterile Water, or even liquid vitamin b12 to  reconstitute it and make it ready to inject.
 What we choose to reconstitute it with should depend on how rapidly  we use the gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - . Bacteriostatic water is  basically sterile water with 0.9% Benzyl Alcohol added, and this Alcohol  keeps anything from growing in the water, thus making it safe for  injection for the longest amount of time, up to three weeks. If the  amount of gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - in our vial is enough to  last for a few weeks at our desired daily dosage, BW is the wisest  choice. For the common use for bodybuilding (2-5 IU's a day) and the  more commonly used vial size (10 IU's), it isn't really as critical  which of the above listed dilutents are used ? the vial will be used up  long before bacteria or anything begins to grow in our reconstituted  human growth hormone - somatropin - . It is really personal preference  outside of the considerations listed above.
 RECONSTITUTING
1.) Take an alcohol swab and swab the stopper of both your human growth  hormone - somatropin - vial and the vial of the dilutent (BW, sterile  water, b12).
 2.) Take a 3cc syringe with a 23 or 25 gauge needle (1" or 1.5") and  draw up and amount of your preferred dilutent. The amount isn't  critical, other than making sure you know exactly how much you have  used. The best rule of thumb is choose an amount that will make  measuring the final product easy
 example- 1ml(cc) per 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin -  would mean each 10 mark on a U100 insulin syringe would equal 1 IU of  human growth hormone - somatropin -
 2ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin -  would mean that the 20 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human  growth hormone - somatropin -
 3ml(cc) added to a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin -  would mean that the 30 mark on a U100 syringe would equal 1 IU of human  growth hormone - somatropin -
 3.) Take this syringe with the dilutent and push it into the vial of  lyophilized powder, angling so that the needle touches the side of the  vial, and avoiding shooting the dilutent directly on the lyophilized  powder. Make it run slowly down the side of the vial (don't let it  forcefully rush in).
 4.) After all of the dilutent has been added to the human growth  hormone - somatropin - vial, gentling swirl (do NOT agitate or violently  shake the vial) until the lyophilized powder has dissolved and you are  left with a clear liquid. The human growth hormone - somatropin - is now  ready for use. Store your now reconstituted human growth hormone -  somatropin - in the refrigerator. If you used BW to reconstitute it will  be good for three weeks. If you used sterile water, it will be good for  about 5 days.
 MEASURING
After you have successfully reconstituted your human growth hormone -  somatropin - , now you need to know how to measure the desired amount  out for injection. You will want to use a U100 insulin syringe to draw  out and inject your human growth hormone - somatropin - .
 Here is the way to figure out how much to draw out. Since you know  the amount of IU's in your human growth hormone - somatropin - vial, and  you also know how much water you have diluted it with, we just divide  this out as follows:
 You will need to know the following to be successful -
 1ml = 1cc = 100 IU's
 So we take our number of IU's of human growth hormone - somatropin -  from the label of the dry lyophilized powder (most commonly 10 IU's for  all of us Jintropin users), and we divide that into the amount of  dilutent we used.
 example- We used 1cc(ml) of water. We have a 10 IU vial of human growth hormone - somatropin - .
From our formula above we know that 1cc = 100 IU's, so we have 100 IU's of water.
We now divide the 100 IU's (the amount of our water) by 10 IU's (the amount of our human growth hormone - somatropin - )
 100 IU / 10 IU = 10
 This 10 will perfectly correspond with the markings on a U100 insulin  syringe. In our example every 10 mark on our syringe will equal 1 IU of  human growth hormone - somatropin - . Want to draw out 2 IU's of gh -  growth hormone (somatropin) - ? ....draw out to the 20 mark on the  syringe.
 This is about all there is to it. So to recap, just keep straight:
 1.) How much actual human growth hormone - somatropin - you are dealing with (read from the vial)
2.) How much water (dilutent) you are using to add to the actual human growth hormone - somatropin - .
3.) Divide the amount of water in units by the amount of gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - in units.
4.) This result will equal the measurement on your U100 Insulin syringe per unit of gh - growth hormone (somatropin) - .
5.) multiply the number you get it step 4 by how many units you want to inject. This is the number to draw to on your syringe.
 Now that we have a basic understanding of what human growth hormone -  somatropin - is, how it does its work, and how to reconstitute and  measure it, lets look at some strategies for using this hormone to our  best advantage.
 STRATEGIES FOR USING human growth hormone - somatropin -
There are many different approaches to taking human growth hormone -  somatropin - . The right approach for your particular situation will  depend on your goals. For many, human growth hormone - somatropin - is a  general supplement to help maintain low bodyfat percentages and  reasonable levels of lean body mass. For others who have reached their  genetic potential for growth, human growth hormone - somatropin - is a  supplement that can assist in continued growth beyond what your parents  gave you to work with. For yet others, it is a supplement that is used  for general health and healing of injuries. Let?s look at each of these  uses with respect to a reasonable human growth hormone - somatropin -  program.
 For bodybuilders, human growth hormone - somatropin - (and the IGF-1  that is a result of its use) is the only substance that can actually  initiate hyperplasia, which in the interest of our use in bodybuilding  equates to new muscle cells. While use of anabolic steroids can cause  hypertrophy (the enlargement of existing muscle cells), steroids do not  offer the ability to recruit and mature more muscle cells. human growth  hormone - somatropin - can. human growth hormone - somatropin - also  increases protein synthesis, which can be responsible for hypertrophy.  human growth hormone - somatropin - also strengthens and heals  connective tissues, cartilage, and tendons. These uses are what make it  so attractive to athletes in all sports, and in bodybuilding in  particular.
 To begin with, it should be stated that for the vast majority of  human growth hormone - somatropin - users, results are not rapid and  earthshaking in nature. If your idea of using human growth hormone -  somatropin - is to get ripped in a few weeks, gaining 20 pounds of  muscle in a matter of a month or two, or being miraculously healed in a  matter of a few injections ? you are likely in for a BIG disappointment.  human growth hormone - somatropin - does some pretty incredible things,  but it HAS to be viewed as a long-term endeavor. A reasonable length  human growth hormone - somatropin - cycle would be 20-30 weeks in  length. While you will always be able to find the one or two individuals  who will make great strides in a short amount of time, the majority of  us need to be dedicated to its use for the long haul for it to be a  worthy venture.
 As mentioned in our introduction to human growth hormone - somatropin  - , one of the major roles it plays in growth is by its acting on the  liver, muscle cells, and other tissues, which in turn secretes IGF-1.  This process is ulative in nature, and it will take some time for your  exogenous human growth hormone - somatropin - use to bring your IGF-1  levels to create an environment conducive to optimal growth. While it is  true that human growth hormone - somatropin - begins shuttling  nutrients to your muscles, and begins mobilizing fat from the first  injection, these behind the scenes benefits will only be VISIBLE several  weeks (up to 12) down the road.
 DOSING
 For anti-aging, general health & healing, fat mobilization
And other purposes such as these ?
A dose of 2-3 IU?s per day (~10 ? 15 IU?s per week) will be sufficient. A  dose of 1.5 - 2.0 IU?s is considered to be a full replacement dose for  those in their middle age. Given we will get somewhere in the  neighborhood of 70-80% absorption and utilization from our subQ  injections, our 2-3 IU?s will for all intents and purposes equate to a  full replacement measure of human growth hormone - somatropin - .
 For gaining lean muscle and substantially improving body composition ?
For this purpose a dose of 5-10 IU?s per day (~25-50 IU?s per week) will  be necessary. Most people that still have an alive and kicking  pituitary will respond very well at a dose of 5 IU's per day, though  advanced bodybuilders and other large strength athletes will find that  dose approaching 10 IU?s per day will be in order.
For maximum benefit in this regard, the addition of Testosterone and/or  other anabolic should strongly be considered. For advanced use, other  supplements like Insulin, and low-dose T3 or T4 would also be  considerations.
 Regardless of your goal, as a general rule the best way to begin your  human growth hormone - somatropin - program is to start with a low dose  and ease your body into the higher doses. This will allow you to avoid  (or at least minimize) many of the more common (and unpleasant) sides of  human growth hormone - somatropin - such as bloating and joint pain  & swelling. Most people can tolerate up to approximately 2 IU?s per  day with few sides, so that would be a good place to start.
 For many using this as a general health supplement, that is as high  as you will need to go. For others this will be only the start. Above  2.5 ? 3 IU?s, I would definitely suggest that your split your injections  into two per day instead of one unless it is just not feasible to do  so. In my experiences, I have ran doses as high as 10 IU?s per  injection, but at those doses I have suffered greatly with joint pain  and bloating to the point of feeling like a Goodyear blimp. Also in my  experimentation it seems that at least for me, keeping my individual  doses down to 3-3.5 IU?s a piece, I more effectively elevate my IGF-1  levels while minimizing the need for mega-doses of human growth hormone -  somatropin - .
 Here is what a good ramp up strategy would look like:
Weeks 1-4 = human growth hormone - somatropin - 2 IU?s one injection
Week 5 = human growth hormone - somatropin - 2.5 IU?s one injection
 Week 6 = human growth hormone - somatropin - 3.0 IU?s split into two injections of 1.5 IU?s each
Week 7 = human growth hormone - somatropin - 3.5 IU?s split into two injections of 1.75 IU?s each
And so forth until you reach your desired dose.
 If at any point in this progression you begin to have unbearable  bloating or joint pain, drop the dose by 25% and hold it at this lower  dosage for a couple of weeks. If the sides subside, begin your  progression back up toward your desired level. If the sides remain,  lower your dose again and hold it at the lower level for two weeks  before beginning the upward progression. This method will keep your  human growth hormone - somatropin - experience a good one and side free  for the most part.
 For a normal cycle of 5-8 months in length, injecting once or twice a  day, 7 days a week should be fine. While there are studies that suggest  that the suppression and negative feedback from exogenous human growth  hormone - somatropin - is short lived (about 4 hours from time of  injection), there are no large-scale studies to indicate safety of  everyday injections in long-term use. There are studies by anti-aging  groups demonstrating that a day or two off per week is adequate to  protect the pituitary and its triggers over long cycles. If your use of  human growth hormone - somatropin - becomes more a lifestyle than a  single cycle, I would consider running it 5 on/2 off, or 6 on/ 1 off  until such time as we have reliable data demonstrating long-term safety  sans any degradation of your own output or the triggers initiating that  output. I have personally experimented with just about every conceivable  injection strategy I could devise. What I can say about the anti-aging  doctor?s supposition is that it panned out for me. I have recently come  off of a 7-year run of human growth hormone - somatropin - . I  personally pull my own blood panels every six weeks routinely. After  many months of being off of human growth hormone - somatropin - , I now  have the same profile I had before I began its use many years ago ? high  normal for my age. All levels and markers are perfectly normal.
 Another option would be to run your human growth hormone - somatropin  - cycle everyday for the first two months to get your IGF-1 levels  elevated quickly and to a level to assist you in an anabolic way, then  drop back to 5 days a week. If you can tolerate the sides of higher  doses, running the same weekly dose divided every other day is fine as  well. The list goes on and frankly is an individual proposition. What  seems to be of greatest import is that your weekly supplement of human  growth hormone - somatropin - is respectable enough to provide the  desired benefit.
 TIMING
As described above, the body produces human growth hormone - somatropin -  is a pulsatile fashion throughout the day with the heaviest pulses  occurring approximately 2 hours or so after going to bed and as you fall  into a deep sleep. Injectible human growth hormone - somatropin - is  completely absorbed and put to use within approximately 3 hours. The  strategy with respect to timing depends somewhat on our age and the  other elements of our cycle. As you will see below, there is no single  best strategy ? it depends a lot on your individual situation.
 For those that are between their late 20?s and early 50?s, there is  still a reasonable chance that your own endogenous production of human  growth hormone - somatropin - is at a reasonable level. The best time to  take and injection, this being the case, would be early morning ?.  After your body?s own release of human growth hormone - somatropin - in  the night. If you get up to go to the bathroom in the early morning (3  -5am), this is probably the perfect time to take a couple of units of  human growth hormone - somatropin - . This will be the least disruptive  time to take an injection of human growth hormone - somatropin - . The  second best time would be first thing in the morning when you wake up.
 If you are splitting your doses, the two times of the day when your  cortisol levels are at peak are when you wake up and in the early  afternoon. This being the case, another good strategy is to take your  human growth hormone - somatropin - injections at these times. Cortisol  is very catabolic by nature and a well -timed human growth hormone -  somatropin - injection can go a long way toward blunting this effect.
 If you are in your late 50?s or beyond, or if for some reason you  have a condition that has rendered your pituitary incapable of a normal  release of human growth hormone - somatropin - , a great time to take  human growth hormone - somatropin - is right before bed. This allows you  to closely mimic the natural pattern that would occur if your pituitary  were functioning properly. For the rest of us, taking your human growth  hormone - somatropin - right before bed is going to end up creating a  negative feedback loop, robbing you of your body?s own nightly pulse of  human growth hormone - somatropin - . While the jury is still out  (conflicting studies) as to the absolute nature of the negative feedback  time, it is clear that the closer we push our injection to the time our  body is ready to give us its biggest pulses of human growth hormone -  somatropin - , we are going to end up derailing our own triggers and  secretion.
 Yet another strategy should be considered if you are using insulin  with your human growth hormone - somatropin - . Insulin should be used  immediately post workout. human growth hormone - somatropin - and  insulin do some great things together ? they shuttle nutrients in a very  complimentary way with each other, and the combination of human growth  hormone - somatropin - and Insulin create the best environment for IGF-1  production from the liver. If you are using insulin immediately post  workout, taking a few IU?s of human growth hormone - somatropin -  pre-workout will allow human growth hormone - somatropin - to offer all  of its fat mobilizing effects while getting your human growth hormone -  somatropin - and Insulin to the liver at about the right time for huge  IGF-1 releases.
 SIDE EFFECTS ? HOW TO MANAGE THEM
While human growth hormone - somatropin - for the most part is well  tolerated, there are some minor, mostly nuisance side effects that can  occur. The biggest and most common side effect is bloating and joint  pain. The chances of getting these can be minimized or even eliminated  by utilizing the ramp up method discussed above in this guide.
 If you are younger than your late 20?s, it would be very wise to  enter an human growth hormone - somatropin - cycle under the guidance of  an MD, who can monitor and confirm whether your growth plates have  fused. While abnormal bone growth with human growth hormone - somatropin  - use is not common, if used at the wrong point in your body?s  development, it could cause disproportionate growth.
 If you have a history of cancer or other tumors (at any age), it  would be wise to get a complete checkup and be monitored by an MD to  make sure that there are no active tumors before your human growth  hormone - somatropin - cycle. While human growth hormone - somatropin -  (and IGF-1) won?t cause cancer or tumors, they can create an environment  that can allow already existing, active tumors to grow at an  accelerated rate. We intentionally keep growth factor levels to a  minimum in cancer patients. While tumors can create their own growth  factors, we really don?t want to throw gas on the fire and allow them to  grow any faster than they otherwise could.
 Beyond these considerations, there really isn't anything specific  that you would HAVE to take with human growth hormone - somatropin - .  There are supplements that you could take for specific conditions that  are possible with human growth hormone - somatropin - use. The way  people react to human growth hormone - somatropin - is a pretty  individual thing. Some people get very little suppression of any kind;  others don't see any gains from adding human growth hormone - somatropin  - because of significant enough suppression of one kind or another.  Here's a general rundown of a few of the bigger ones.
 For the slight thyroid support that may be desired:
conservative - take nothing
moderate - t-100x, bladderwrack, coleus forskolin, selenium, zinc, chromium, copper
aggressive - T3 at a dose of 12.5 - 25 mcgs or T4 at 100mcgs per day.
 For the insulin resistance that is possible:
conservative - 300mg of Alpha Lipoic Acid and 200 - 300mcgs of Chromium Piccinolate
moderate - 15mg of Actos - a prescription med to increase insulin  sensitivity, Glucophage (Metformin) to dispose of excess glucose and  increase uptake in muscles.
aggressive - add a few IU's of insulin to your human growth hormone - somatropin - cycle
 For healthy test levels to best utilize human growth hormone - somatropin - :
conservative - do nothing
moderate - use Tongkat or Tribulus
aggressive - add 200-300 milligrams (or more) of testosterone weekly to your human growth hormone - somatropin - cycle
 For protection against prostate growth:
conservative - do nothing
moderate - use Saw Palmetto (approx 2000mg)
aggressive - use Proscar or equivalent
 For those that have a problem with breast tissue growth while on human growth hormone - somatropin - :
For those that suffer from this, there is a difference of opinion as to  the cause. In the presence of adequate estrogen, human growth hormone -  somatropin - can prompt growth of breast tissue. Also of consideration  is that growth hormone, prolactin, and placental lactogen are a  subfamily of a large 2-class cytokine superfamily of proteins. The amino  acid sequences of human growth hormone - somatropin - and hPL are  similar (85% homology). In humans, each of these three proteins can bind  hPRL receptors and promote a variety of physiological actions,  including breast growth, lactation, and the like.
The current consensus seems to be that the best approach for those with  this problem is twofold - Take 200mg of B6 (or Bromo if B6 is not  sufficient) and also use 20-40mg of Tamoxifen (nolva) to control this.  If all else fails, a couple of months of letro and Bromo will most  certainly (and aggressively) deal with the problem. This is a pretty  rare condition, but I have talked with more than a few bros that have  reported this sort of problem.
 Once again, I wouldn't say that all (or any) of these are necessary  for everyone. I would use these supplements as necessary to correct  whatever conditions arise with your own human growth hormone -  somatropin - use. As stated above, reaction to human growth hormone -  somatropin - (and just about anything else we use) is very individual.
 Hopefully this guide has given you a better understanding of human  growth hormone - somatropin - and what it can do for you. human growth  hormone - somatropin - , especially when used in conjunction with an  anabolic steroids cycle, will produce some high-quality, lean mass  gains. It can also be used in conjunction with IGF-1 and insulin, which  will be the topic of a comparative guide, that I will finish writing and  get posted one of these days. U.R GOOD LUCK AND KEEP GROWING.


----------



## xtrmprodigy (Mar 5, 2014)

1-2 iu before bed would be a great anti aging dose and help with sleep and recovery


----------



## murf23 (Mar 5, 2014)

Great advice above


----------



## independent (Mar 5, 2014)

Test would be cheaper and safer imho.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2014)

Yup, big moe is correct, test will do much more than HGH on its own.


----------



## s2h (Mar 5, 2014)

2ius ed
Get labs first and check PSA....make sure all is good down south...HGH won't induce prostate cancer but it will accelerate it if someone has it..

He will see great returns over time..


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 5, 2014)

I've personally ran pharm grade HGH on its own for several months what a waste of $$$,  I'll never do it again


----------



## afg24 (Mar 6, 2014)

Thank you guys for all the feedback. Gona take him in to get blood wrk done and will post results


----------



## 1HungLo (Mar 6, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I've personally ran pharm grade HGH on its own for several months what a waste of $$$, I'll never do it again



No kidding? Some guys swear by it. I have been wanting to try it but its so expensive. I certainly don't want to spend that much money if the results aren't going to be there. It's one of those situations where I feel like I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 6, 2014)

I've ran generics and they bloat you like crazy


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I've personally ran pharm grade HGH on its own for several months what a waste of $$$,  I'll never do it again



Are you sure it was real, how was diet and training?  I take 4ius and get better results than 20ius of rips. No bullshit.


----------



## Tyler114 (Mar 6, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> Are you sure it was real, how was diet and training?  I t*ake 4ius and get better results than 20ius of rips*. No bullshit.



holy shit....so is it worth it to just get pharm grade?


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 6, 2014)

Tyler114 said:


> holy shit....so is it worth it to just get pharm grade?



Many may not agree but real pharm will give you that 3d look that no generic will. You can be at a calorie deficit and look full. You pay just as much but just need less in my opinion.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Mar 6, 2014)

*hgh is my next love after my wife and kids... HGH rule..make me feel young again and cut all body fats...i love it*


----------



## vassille (Mar 6, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> I've ran generics and they bloat you like crazy



Yeap had same experience, but it did help with recovery i must say


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 6, 2014)

Test is way more bang for the buck.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 6, 2014)

1HungLo said:


> No kidding? Some guys swear by it. I have been wanting to try it but its so expensive. I certainly don't want to spend that much money if the results aren't going to be there. It's one of those situations where I feel like I'm damned if I do and damned if I don't.


I kid you not, HGH (alone) results are negligible when compared to AAS and HGH combined, I mean not even close... 


bushmaster said:


> Are you sure it was real, how was diet and training?  I take 4ius and get better results than 20ius of rips. No bullshit.


100% real prescribed by my Doc for HRT , diet and training are always on point, I'm no rookie.       Are you sure your RIPS are good? haha, that's a huge ratio!



bushmaster said:


> Many may not agree but real pharm will give you that 3d look that no generic will. You can be at a calorie deficit and look full. You pay just as much but just need less in my opinion.



In my honest opinion, BD HGH are just as good as my script, I have them now. I've had excellent results from Hyges also. Rips bloat me up, I don't care for them too much but they do work. I tried chinese blue tops once, they were total crap. My point in saying all this the OP's Dad is better off using test only across the board, imo. 
Obviously, I like HGH or I wouldn't still use it. I only cycle it when combined with AAS, for the money you will spend it's the only way to go,  period.

I can only speak from my own experience, others may have different results.


----------



## bushmaster (Mar 7, 2014)

HFO3 said:


> I kid you not, HGH (alone) results are negligible when compared to AAS and HGH combined, I mean not even close...
> 
> 100% real prescribed by my Doc for HRT , diet and training are always on point, I'm no rookie.       Are you sure your RIPS are good? haha, that's a huge ratio!
> 
> ...



What gh you have on script?  Genos and Nordis are the top two that I have tried. BD may be great but I doubt its approaching the 95% purity the pharm has. To be completely honest I had to run rips very high to get good results. They work but I like a drier look all the time. Hyges are great and some generics are too. All a matter of opinion I guess. Wasn't implying you were a rookie at all. From observing most people on boards I notice people run pharm for a month and expect AAS type results. Not going to happen. Up the test, add t3 and some slin and the sky is the limit.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 7, 2014)

Rips from Buyriptropin were very good to me. I have to say they were some of the best rHGH I have ever used and I have used USA pharm.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 7, 2014)

bushmaster said:


> What gh you have on script?  Genos and Nordis are the top two that I have tried. BD may be great but I doubt its approaching the 95% purity the pharm has. To be completely honest I had to run rips very high to get good results. They work but I like a drier look all the time. Hyges are great and some generics are too. All a matter of opinion I guess. Wasn't implying you were a rookie at all. From observing most people on boards I notice people run pharm for a month and expect AAS type results. Not going to happen. Up the test, add t3 and some slin and the sky is the limit.



at the moment tev tropin, I have no idea of the purity though I got it from the pharmacy in the good ol USA, haha. Hey man no worries on wrong implications, we're good brother


----------

